# USB Wired Ethernet Adapter Setup



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Quick question...I'm about to attempt the Zipper hack this evening, and will be purchasing the Netgear FA120 after work. I'm planning on physically plugging this into my wireless router via one of the four empty ports in the back. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I will treat this strictly as a WIRED connection, even despite the fact its plugged into a WIRELESS router? See where I'm running into the confusion? I'm fairly sure this is correct, but just wanted to be sure before I delve in... As a side note, I decided not to go wireless, so I now have a Netgear MA111 that I would part with for a very reasonable price. PM me or e-mail me if you're interested. Thanks guys!!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

all teh wireless magic is handled by the router.
To the tivo this is a wired connection.
is this router also connected to the internet, or is it bridging to another router where your internet connection lives?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

The router is directly connected to the Internet (my cable modem).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

then configure your tivo as having a wired connection


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Easy enough....thanks!!


----------

